# My Vote For Best Campground!!



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's the best CG in the world> :rolleyes

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...07/IMG_0070.jpg
first NASCAR event. We (I) am still excited about it

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...07/IMG_0071.jpg

What a venue!!

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...07/IMG_0075.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...07/IMG_0438.jpg


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah but do they have full hook-up?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Yeah but do they have full hook-up?


Nope!! This was all dry camping. Spent most of our time at the track. Just slept and cleaned up at the tt.
This was one of 3 or 4 cg's around the track. 
david


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Lowe's Motor Speedway.... I hear Ya.... wish I could have been there. Been to Daytona twice to watch the race and Homestead twice to work the race ( Setup the Nextel champions stage) Hope to get to Lowe's someday

Ken


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Where's the trout stream?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I was there WITH full hookups, but it cost me quite a bit more than David paid!







Either way, it was worth it. David, do you want to go to Richmond with us in Sept? We have 2 tix to both races.

Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> I was there WITH full hookups, but it cost me quite a bit more than David paid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene,

Did you stay at Tom Johnson's (I think that is correct)? What rate did you pay? I didn't make it this past weekend but we do have an annual guy's weekend for the October race. We pay $100 for the week at Peninsula which is dry. Would love to have a full hookup option to take the DW and both kids.

Paul


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....O.K. you guys are killin' me







.....our boys would LOVE to camp at a NASCAR race, but we're ALL the way West......and I'm thinking that after sending DH to Wyoming this past week and to Zion next month, a trip across the country is asking a bit tooooo much









Great pix and hope to see one next season!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> I was there WITH full hookups, but it cost me quite a bit more than David paid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene,

Did you stay at Tom Johnson's (I think that is correct)? What rate did you pay? I didn't make it this past weekend but we do have an annual guy's weekend for the October race. We pay $100 for the week at Peninsula which is dry. Would love to have a full hookup option to take the DW and both kids.

Paul
[/quote]

Yes, we stayed at Tom Johnson's. It was $350 for 3 nights! Very pricey. Humpty had a good deal going. He paid a lot less, had water and electric and the honey wagon came by to pump. He had a pretty long walk though. We went to eat breakfast with him and his wife and rode our bikes from TJ's. It was a LONG way from the frontstretch to behind turn 2. That is a mile and a half track on the inside! Thank God, beachbum drove us back since he had driven over and was camping close to us.

Darlene


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We stayed at  Yates Family Camping. . We were in a water and electric site for $50 per night. They have water only spots for less. You can see turn 1 of the speedway in a picture on their web site.

Darlene is right. It can be a long haul to the track depending on where you sit. Our seats were at the end of the front stretch in the far right side of the Ford Grandstand so our walk was not that bad. We load our son and other 'stuff' in a wagon when we head to the track. It is easier to pull a wagon than carry my son when he gets tired. For the fall race, we will camp in the same spot and sit in Turn 1.

We highly recommend this campground, but I will add that it really depends on where your seats will be for the race. There is plenty of camping around the track, Speedway Property and Private Property. The closer campgrounds fill up fast. There is a tram service around the track BEFORE the race. You are on your own after the race. Get your race tickets first and then find a campground on that side of the track.

Our first trip to Charlotte a few years ago was a last minute decision to go to a fall race. We got Diamond Tower seats (turn 2) for $29.00 ea and camped in the Speedwayâ€™s Morehead Farms Campground. That camp ground never fills up probably because it is so far away.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Darlene and Humpty,

Thank you both for the information. It's great to have options for taking the family. $50 per night isn't bad at all. And $350 for 3 nights isn't bad considering the hotels up the street want $400 per night. Our October tickets are in the Diamond Tower section around Gate 20 which is how we ended up at Peninsula since it is a very close walk. Don't mind dry camping with the guys but the family is another story.

The first race I took the DW to was the All-star race about 8 years ago, the one where the pedestrian bridge fell. We tent camped in one of the parking lots while it was 100 degrees and she swore she would never go again. I think the OB and at least partial hookups will change her mind.

Glad you guys had a great time and that the weather was so nice.

Hopefully I'll get to see some of you in October when I am there.

Paul


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

All I can say is

IS is September Yet???????

We'll be at Richmond and it will be the first we'll be camping near the track. Before we stayed 1/2 or so away and commuted to the track. (And of course crashed the parties of our friends and fellow Outbackers near the track-----Thanks yall!) Lookin' forward to the fun!!


----------

